# Phil Lowe's Furniture Institute of Massachusetts closes



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Are we losing all of the great woodworking teachers and master woodworkers? We lost Charles Neil and now Phil Lowes shops has closed I'm unsure why , if he's just retiring or there are other reasons.
I recall an article in Fine Woodworking " a number of years ago when all of the top woodworking contributors of FWW were asked who they thought was the most accomplished woodworker out of all of the Contributors to FWW woodworkers, Phil Lowe received 100% of the votes.

http://furnituremakingclasses.com/


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

There have been Masters for generations before us and there will be Masters for generations after us.


----------



## zoro39 (May 21, 2019)

As a member of the Guild of New Hampshire Woodworkers, this appeared:

Many of you might have become aware that The Furniture Institute Of Massachusetts has recently closed its doors. We have learned that the director, Phil Lowe is in poor health and is presently under hospital care. For those of you who may not be familiar with Phil, he is an accomplished furniture master, teacher and internationally acclaimed conservator who throughout the years had been commissioned to restore numerous museum quality pieces. For many years, Phil has shared his expertise with the woodworking community through numerous videos, seminars and public appearances. We wish to express our sincere appreciation for all that he has done for the woodworking community with hopes for a full and speedy recovery.

Sandra said he would appreciate cards of support. Include your personal note of encouragement and thanks for his many contributions to fine woodworking. Cards can be sent to his home address: 20 Lothrop Street, Beverly, MA 01915. Sandra said a newsletter will be sent out about the school's disposition.

Bruce D. Wedlock/Michael DiMaggio


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm sure your right Rick but not too many will measure up to Phil Lowe's knowledge and workmanship.

Thanks for your update Bruce, with this pandemic, I was hoping Phil was just retiring , not sure he's dealing with this terrible disease but I sure wish him well and a speedy recovery.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Jim,

It's good when the masters of a craft find a way of sharing their knowledge. You are an influencer too. Charles wanted to pass it on through video. I wish many others had done so. Some have. People's work and have influenced my life.

Hopefully I have helped others and they've passed it forward. (not woodworking LOL!)

On to woodworking???


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I like Phil definitely one of the Woodworkers that has my deepest respect. It's not ordinary everyday thing to be a master at your craft. Most don't get that title until they have passed on. Very few living masters among us.
There's no doubt Phil is a living master.
Thanks for the news Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Tom, I'm sure I influence people perhaps posting too much but I'm not even close to Charles and Phil ,I would have loved to live close enough to take classes from both these great guys. In your field, I'm sure there are many people who thank you for your help and now with your videos.

I agree AJ Phil's talent and teaching ability are A++ on the scale of great woodworkers and teaching others how to master many of the most challenging tasks in woodworking, I hope he can pull through these most challenging times.


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

That's a shame. Phil is amazingly talented.

Have we lost Charles? Or has he just stopped teaching? His class was fantastic, and he was a pleasure to talk to.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

zzzdoc
Charles past away in December.


----------



## blondterror (May 15, 2015)

Phil is selling all his machines if anyone is looking for some top quality machines


----------



## Brian54321 (May 13, 2014)

Phil Lowe passed away recently. Like many of the students who had attended a class at his school, I am deeply saddened by his death. Fine Woodworking announced his passing on their social media account. I do not have other details to share.

May you rest in peace, Phil.


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

Sad to hear! I watched quite a few of Phil's videos on YouTube, and knew of him for years in FWW.

He wasn't that old!


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. I have been watching him on Youtube.


----------



## CMMaz (Jan 11, 2021)

Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw Phil had passed. I did a ball & claw workshop with him back in '96. He was a great teacher and a magician with hand skills. Made the craft look easy and we all knew how difficult it was. Overhearing me talking to someone about never having tried turning he came over to my bench and pulled me into the shop where he taught me one on one how to turn a simple wood mallet. In addition to his mastery of the craft, he was as genuine and generous of a person you could ever encounter. I am truly saddened he is no longer with us.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<


----------



## neophyte1955 (Jan 23, 2021)

Phil Lowe was my woodworking idol. A few years back I had the fortune of taking a few classes with him. I was a little apprehensive before the first class, but once the class beagn, Phil's gentle, approachable quality just jumped out. I will never forget the time Phil demonsrated the shaping of a cabriole leg. He pulled out a huge chisel and just starts removing layers of wood. Truley a marvel to behold. Phil will indeed be missed by all who he touched .


----------



## JDavid (Apr 21, 2018)

https://www.finewoodworking.com/2021/01/12/remembering-philip-c-lowe


----------

